# Lacoste Polos and Popping The Collar



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Whether you agree with popping your polo collar or think it
looks ridiculous, we still have a very serious issue on our
hands. 

The last half dozen Lacoste polos I have purchased have such
thin and flimsy collars, it is impossible to get them to stay popped up.

Why in the world would the supposed "Preppiest Polo Shirt,"
not have a collar that will remain popped?

Also, why has Lacoste thinned their material down to nothing?
I have avoided by certain Lacostes as I can see my nipples through
the shirt. RLP has Lacoste beat hands down for thickness.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think there are a few polos that have passed up Lacoste. Southern Tide is certainly coming on very strong, and actually has a good product to back up the hype. I also like Putter Winbrook, though it is only available in the deep South right now.

www.southerntide.com

www.putterwinbrook.com


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

At Law said:


> Whether you agree with popping your polo collar or think it
> looks ridiculous, we still have a very serious issue on our
> hands.
> 
> ...


Well, you could always do the right thing and just not pop your collar. The reason "preppy" people popped their collars was in order to combat the wind while sailing. Sort of like how they wore boat shoes because they were actually on boats a lot. You are right about the material being too thin, though.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Odd, my Lacostes seem to have rather stiff, properly poppable collars.


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

I will put your collar down if I see you.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

I actually pop my collar for a number of reasons
including sailing and playing golf. The collar
is a great sun block for the neck.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

At Law said:


> I actually pop my collar for a number of reasons
> including sailing and playing golf. *The collar*
> *is a great sun block for the neck*.


This is the only reason for "popping" a collar, in my opinion. In the 1980s, I remember people actually starching their collars (I never did it myself, but I recall hearing of it).


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Memphis88 said:


> Well, you could always do the right thing and just not pop your collar. The reason "preppy" people popped their collars was in order to combat the wind while sailing. Sort of like how they wore boat shoes because they were actually on boats a lot. You are right about the material being too thin, though.


Agreed.

In keeping with the theme of this forum, I would not suggest a polo made of a space age material bearing a fish logo.

Polo style shirts are one of a handful of things that J. Crew does right. Although not made domestically, they are viable option for quality pique dyed logo-less polos at a reasonable price. Does the collar pop well? No clue.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

JordanW said:


> In keeping with the theme of this forum, I would not suggest a polo made of a space age material bearing a fish logo.


Pique cotton is a space age material? Who knew we were so advanced in the Deep South?! JCrew quality sucks, and that is putting it lightly.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

nolan50410 said:


> Pique cotton is a space age material? Who knew we were so advanced in the Deep South?! JCrew quality sucks, and that is putting it lightly.


It's actually a cotton/elasticine blend. 
Before the new skool days, Crew polos were favored.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=34626

The two I have are performing well after three years. Again, I purchased mine three years ago so they may very well suck or blow or whatever now.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

JordanW said:


> It's actually a cotton/elasticine blend.
> Before the new skool days, Crew polos were favored.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=34626
> ...


JCrew has changed a lot in the last 3 years. I bought a lot of it when I was in college, so about 5 years ago. What they were offering at that time was in no shape, form, or fashion similar to what is sold there now. That goes for the styling and the quality.

Lands End makes a really good, inexpensive, logo-free polo with great color and a decent fit. Buy 3 or more and they are $17 a piece.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree that the LE polos are pretty good quality and a good value for the money. I also like the way that they fit. I have one J. Crew polo (admittedly from the outlet), and it is not one of the better-quality polos that I have seen -- very thin, poorly constructed, etc.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

cenelson43 said:


> I will put your collar down if I see you.


I'd scream rape if you'd do that to me. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Hair gel. Mmm.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I have always thought popped collars looked silly...even during its heyday in the 1980s. The same went for wearing four layers when it was 60 degrees outside.

Ron is right...LE makes a damn good polo for the money. Of the two Lacostes I currently own, the newer one has noticably thinner material that the one I bought three years ago.

For my money, B2 still makes the best polo.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

At Law said:


> I actually pop my collar for a number of reasons
> including sailing and playing golf. The collar
> is a great sun block for the neck.


See, you should have specified that you don't just pop it for no reason. Otherwise, we get images in our heads like the picture that wintiptom posted. I'd try the brands that nolan50410 recommended. I don't have any experience with them personally, but the fabric does seem to be more substantial.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll never forget...It must've been 1978, in the basement of the Delt House when I first saw it. Early in a fraternity/sorority kegger, with only half the people having yet arrived. I looked up and saw ****** (nickname) crossing the room with a BB pink OCBD over a white Lacoste (Izod at the time) shirt, with collar popped. Levis red tabs and a pair of beater Topsiders completed the look. At that time 501's weren't available east of the Mississippi. 

****** wasn't a face-man by any stretch, but the kid (all 130 lbs. of him) had style. I'd never seen this look before, and was fairly impressed. I never sported the look myself, but several others started wearing it. I just didn't have the prep cred at the time to pull it off.

BTW, you should've seen ******'s g-friend. Unbelievably hot brunette with a rack that cannot be forgotten. This of course was before surgery, so this type of endowment was rare indeed. Maybe that's why his collar was popped.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone still roll with the polo (unpopped) under an oxford? I may have to break that one out just within my own four walls. 

I will pop on the golf course.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

I sometimes wear a polo (popped) with two RLP oxfords over it and pop
the collars on the oxfords.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

At Law said:


> I sometimes wear a polo (popped) with two RLP oxfords over it and pop
> the collars on the oxfords.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

No fan of popped collars here, I guess. I just think it makes the collar popper look like he's trying to be cool. Some may think he succeeds. I don't, I guess.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Green3 said:


> Does anyone still roll with the polo (unpopped) under an oxford?


Yes -- perfectly acceptable preppy look, albeit one that you don't see very frequently these days.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I have two Lacoste "vintage" polos which were purchased in the last few months. They are hands down the best polo shirts I have ever owned. The fabric is quite substantial. I am not a collar popper, but the collars do seem quite substantial.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ron_A said:


> Yes -- perfectly acceptable preppy look, albeit one that you don't see very frequently these days.


Are you in if I try to start a trend? I am going to bust it out on the homefront tonight. My poor wife will either be revolted or powerless to resist.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*I got nothing*

I doubt I've bought a new knit shirt in the last five years, and big floppy collars is one of the reasons.
I wouldn't pop the collar unironically unless sunburn was an issue, but the "I just tossed this on" look goes with a polo shirt. Who wants to look like they fussed with folding a collar on a knit shirt? Might as well button the placket.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Out of frustration at looking like every other guy who thinks a polo shirt is semi-"dressy" (sic) I've found myself eliminating polo shirts from my wardrobe almost entirely.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Nolan, out of curiosity what is the price point on those putterwinbrook polos? Brands like that are popping up all over the south.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alas, I shall never be able to sport such a look. Years ago, after observing a fellow with (I think it was two) collar(s) popped, I asked my dear wife to, if she ever saw me doing so, to just shot me dead. I also taught her how to use a handgun...and by gawd, I suspect she just might carry out my request!


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

RyanPatrick said:


> Nolan, out of curiosity what is the price point on those putterwinbrook polos? Brands like that are popping up all over the south.


Lansky Brothers, in the Peabody Hotel in Memphis, sells them in their store and online for $69.50.

https://lansky126.com/peabody_home.php?ctype=SHIRTS&key=PUTTER+WINBROOK&z=prod

I've seen almost all of the other polos you speak of, and I really feel this is the only one that truly stands out as a high-quality product. I'd put it just above Southern Tide, just because the colors are more vibrant and the material is thicker.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Green3 said:


> Are you in if I try to start a trend? I am going to bust it out on the homefront tonight. My poor wife will either be revolted or powerless to resist.


Not knowing which of these events will occur could be hazardous to your health, or at least to your sex life.


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

There are certain frames for which the collar pop is more suited. For larger men, unless they have long necks, I generally advise against it, as it can make them look neckless.

A goalie on my college's soccer team was a bit chunky. Just a bit. He didn't start, it was DIII soccer, and he really wasn't that chubby for a soccer player. But compared to his teammates, his body just wasn't built like theirs. He insisted on popping his collar *every time* he wore a polo shirt. With a popped collar, he transformed from a somwhat socially awkward guy into a seemingly-neckless somewhat socially awkward guy. Not a good combo. He was a good guy, God bless him--but he had no business wearing a popped collar.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

bigchris1313 said:


> There are certain frames for which the collar pop is more suited. For larger men, unless they have long necks, I generally advise against it, as it can make them look neckless.
> 
> A goalie on my college's soccer team was a bit chunky. Just a bit. He didn't start, it was DIII soccer, and he really wasn't that chubby for a soccer player. But compared to his teammates, his body just wasn't built like theirs. He insisted on popping his collar *every time* he wore a polo shirt. With a popped collar, he transformed from a somwhat socially awkward guy into a seemingly-neckless somewhat socially awkward guy. Not a good combo. He was a good guy, God bless him--but he had no business wearing a popped collar.


I'm about 5-8, 18 inch neck (that is about one inch in length), barrel chest. Do you think the double pop would be too much for me?


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

Green3 said:


> I'm about 5-8, 18 inch neck (that is about one inch in length), barrel chest. Do you think the double pop would be too much for me?


You're preaching to the choir, brother. I'm the *last* one in line to pop my collar.


----------

